# Private schools for kids



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am curious about private schools in the RP and how they do in teaching expat children that are used to speaking English and such. As I have said in other posts, we are looking to move to Tagaytay City, or Baguio City. Anyone have any experience in this matter. Costs? procedures? Quality? Any thoughts are helpful...

Thanks!

Robert in Arkansas, USA


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

scotttish said:


> Hi everyone! I am curious about private schools in the RP and how they do in teaching expat children that are used to speaking English and such. As I have said in other posts, we are looking to move to Tagaytay City, or Baguio City. Anyone have any experience in this matter. Costs? procedures? Quality? Any thoughts are helpful...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Robert in Arkansas, USA


Private schools here teach in English beginning at the pre-school level. Public schools typically don't do so until 5th grade and up.
Cost and quality will vary by school and its staff.


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

**



overmyer said:


> Private schools here teach in English beginning at the pre-school level. Public schools typically don't do so until 5th grade and up.
> Cost and quality will vary by school and its staff.


Ok, glad to hear that at least they start off in English anyway. I'll have my wife call around in the area as the move gets closer just in case she gets someone who only speaks Tagalog. Thanks!


----------

